# Meter jumper bars



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

31b said:


> it adds up over time, and again it's also billed at a lower kilowatt hour rate too. I don't know off-hand what the rate was though.
> 
> it would easily pay for itself pretty quickly, considering you only have to buy another meter socket, some wire and a small panel for the heater.


 i was thinking it would be billed at a higher kwh i still can't see why


----------



## Ponsse (Dec 12, 2007)

It's called "Off Peak Electric", very common in my area. The premise is that during times of low usage the POCO will sell you electricity at a cheaper rate than during times of peak usage. So any *electric heat* for your house will be metered separately and controlled by the POCO when it is turned on and off (a small relay does the trick with a signal being sent through the power lines). You are required to have backup heat (propane, wood, ect.). 

Lately the "mass heaters" have taken over. They are a big oven full of bricks that retain the heat so when the "off peak" is off, the bricks retain the heat and can be used without using the backup heat (the blower is on a separate circuit that isn't controlled). I like installing off peak, because I get to install 2-200 amp services for the building as the mass heaters take a 200 amp panel all by themself and services are good money.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Ponsse said:


> It's called "Off Peak Electric", very common in my area. The premise is that during times of low usage the POCO will sell you electricity at a cheaper rate than during times of peak usage. So any *electric heat* for your house will be metered separately and controlled by the POCO when it is turned on and off (a small relay does the trick with a signal being sent through the power lines). You are required to have backup heat (propane, wood, ect.).
> 
> Lately the "mass heaters" have taken over. They are a big oven full of bricks that retain the heat so when the "off peak" is off, the bricks retain the heat and can be used without using the backup heat (the blower is on a separate circuit that isn't controlled). I like installing off peak, because I get to install 2-200 amp services for the building as the mass heaters take a 200 amp panel all by themself and services are good money.


i thought the op said it was the water heater that was metered seperate


----------



## Ponsse (Dec 12, 2007)

ampman said:


> i thought the op said it was the water heater that was metered seperate


He did, different POCO's have different requirements on what they will allow to be put on Off Peak. 

You said 

"i was thinking it would be billed at a higher kwh i still can't see why"

I was explaining why it would be at a lower rate.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Ponsse said:


> He did, different POCO's have different requirements on what they will allow to be put on Off Peak.
> 
> You said
> 
> ...


 got ya ! ---- i think


----------



## cortez (Jul 10, 2009)

*electri meter bypassing*

I do not believe in bypassing a meter unless the company does not replace a broken meter or if the welfare of children is involved. (Very prevalent, I may add). 

Older equipment that looks a hundred years old are very easy to use to bypass meters in my home town. This is a good reason to salvage old equipment. 

The new generation of meter readers are minimum wage employees that are not electrically knowledgeable and are easily "tricked", so to say. 

Now that I am going to retire I can reveal that so called "electrical theft" has always been a mainstay in the industry (both inside the utilities and the installers) and is still going strong. 

As a profession we have been taught that churches are always allowed to be given a portion of "free" electricity as well as the elderly and the disabled. 

This is customary and is not seen as theft as so much as charity. Pleases do not reveal your un- understanding by quoting the "*law"* ( all religions make exceptions to the law when it does not benefit the indivdual to his/her detriment).
Even the Utility representatives will not contest a small electrical bill to these costumers.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Whether it's stolen for churches or potheads growing weed, we all pay for electrical theft one way or another.


----------



## cortez (Jul 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Whether it's stolen for churches or potheads growing weed, we all pay for electrical theft one way or another.



And I will kindly pay my portion!!!  

People from the utility company are well known to me and they are always *Co-conspirators *when I ask them if it will be a problem to supply a 20 amp dedicated run to operate an oil filled space heater (the only type they will go along with) to an elderly person who keeps his thermostat to 50 degrees F. 

They say *no problem!!!* This oil filled space heater uses 1500 watts per hour and keeps these otherwise cold and elderly warm in any particular room (and safely too!!).
Many of these elderly and or disabled wear their coats and hats along with winter gloves while in their otherwise heated home!!! 

So, yes, I will pay the extra few dollars it takes to keep these needy people warm. 

I hope others will be willing also. 

Please keep in mind that the utilities are regulated and make a minimum percentage profit no matter how they waste their monies from you their *customers*.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Somebody,* Pleeze!*


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

cortez said:


> And I will kindly pay my portion!!!
> 
> People from the utility company are well known to me and they are always *Co-conspirators *when I ask them if it will be a problem to supply a 20 amp dedicated run to operate an oil filled space heater (the only type they will go along with) to an elderly person who keeps his thermostat to 50 degrees F.
> 
> ...


Not anymore in Maryland Where electric prices have tripled in the past two years due to regulation. Now we let the utility sell the electricity at 10 cents a kilowatt hour making 3 cents and buy back at 12 cents then resell to us at 15 cents or more. I hate these bastards. The local utility was making a guarqanteed profit before de regulation now electric rates are at least double and they are crying poor mouth. This is why screw them and install solar.


----------

